# Ready To Buy Batteries, but where?



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

I need two awesome voltage packs for racing stock oval. I'd like 1.18v @30a or equivilent. Looking for true numbers at a decent price. Don't just wanna order of a website, would like to be able to call up and know what I'm getting. Probably gonna call Bruce at R/C for less. I hear fusions are good, but don't wanna pay $95 a pack for 6 cell. Any advice. 

Thanks,

Lester


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

Contact SPC Batteries . They sell great batteries at good prices. If you have any questions about a battery purchase, you will get honest answers from SPC.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2004)

A majority of the companies selling GP3300 are good. The problem you are more likely to run into is getting the numbers you need at the price you are willing to pay. Most tracks that run pan car oval use a 4cell limit now. 

Most places list runtime at 400+ or 420+ with voltage about 1.179 the 1.189+ are rare and generally will cost more.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

look for TQ cells


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

There are many different companies out there. Many different ways of matching. Also one thing to remember is with the way the new cells are done. The high 1.16's and low 1.17's are giving the same performance as the old 1.17-1.18's. Keep this in mind when looking. I run Brahma packs, i have run promatch, whiplash, and SPC. There all great packs. Look for them and see what looks best for you. Anyone of the manufacturers you can send an email to them or call them and they will give you a straight up answer. Also talk to team drivers, adn other racers in your area that do well. See what they run, see how they like the packs.
Mike

www.demallieracingproducts.com
www.brahmaracingproducts.com


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Support HobbyTalk sponsors like 

http://www.lefthander-rc.com/

Jeff carries a variety of brands, but they are ALL good ones and he supports this forum, so why not support him?


----------



## DirtBuilder (Sep 28, 2004)

Dirt City will meet or beat any price. Give them a call 660-248-9996 they are open monday -saturday 9-6


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

you can expect to pay 20 extra dollars to get 1.179 cells over 1.170 cells. Good luck finding 1.180 cells. Oh ya...don't buy any integy cells or any company that discharges at 20amps.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Chad,funny you mentioned Integy cells.We were talking about them today at the track and we all agreed,the're just not up to snuff.I've heard good things about the KC cells.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I stil like Pro Match, Good numbers, good Service and packs get better with use.

give then a LOOK SEE!


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

Give us a call.

You can talk to me direct and find out EXACTLY what numbers I have in stock and know what you will be getting !

I just got in a few packs of 1.180+ 4-CELL WHIP-LASH batteries this past week.

We also have the 4-CELL SMC 35-AMP batteries IN STOCK.

All of the matchers we carry stand behind their batteries.

Call me at: 608-215-0380 -- 8 am to 9 pm 7 days a week !

Good racin'  !

Jeff.


----------



## DirtBuilder (Sep 28, 2004)

Dirt City has promatch 4 cell 420+ 1.175-1.179 cell unassembled for $45 give them a call 660-248-9996


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Jeff at Lefthander will treat you right & I agree with bojo, TQCells are the way to go, they will have honest #'s & lots of punch. I just got 2 packs matched at 35amps voltage is 1.166, runtime is 366 & they just set a new track record in Kansas City. Those #'s translate to 1.181v & 427rt at 30amps.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Check out SRC .
I just TQ'd and won the Fall Classic with them, field of 28 4-cell stock cars.
Fabio's numbers might not read as high as some of the other matchers out there, but that is because his #'s are as close to accurate as you can get.
High 1.16's @35 should perform well.

As of rule of thumb I use, pretty much anything you cycle if its over 4.66 or so it will run on the track.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*Cell's*

Well i say go with TQ or Hefty cells ...they rock....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

Thanks alot for the great info everybody. I gotta make a few calls.

Lester

Now I gotta search for some high wattage P2k2's !!


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

You'll need to go to EA motorsports or Putnam for your motors the're probably the best out there right now.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Pole Position also has very good cells, and Bruce at RC4Less sells them.


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

Exactly how would one go about purchasing TQ Cells? I have been to the website and see nothing about buying?


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

Same here metal!!! LOL


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Metal said:


> Exactly how would one go about purchasing TQ Cells? I have been to the website and see nothing about buying?


He does not sell direct. Check with your LHS first. If they don't have them or won't try to get them for you, look at the online hobby shops. I don't think Lefthander lists them on his site but I believe he carries them. A few others to check with online:

Putnam Pro-Pulsion
RC4Less
AAA Model Supply
MSA Distributing

For motors, give Bill Kellum a try at Bulit Motorsports. He will treat you good & builds great horspower!!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

Metal said:


> Exactly how would one go about purchasing TQ Cells? I have been to the website and see nothing about buying?


Give me a call or shoot me an e-mail:

[email protected]


Thanks!
Jeff.


----------



## Racin Steve (Dec 4, 2001)

*Selling direct via my website...*



Lester24 said:


> Same here metal!!! LOL





Metal said:


> Exactly how would one go about purchasing TQ Cells? I have been to the website and see nothing about buying?


Hi lester24 and metal, Steve of TQ Cells here ...

My website has a "payment link" and I understand it can be confusing since it doesn't offer any other details than "battery care" and "news" ... the "payment link" is actually for the hobby shops and team drivers. I'm going to take care of this shortly as I'm working on selling direct via my website ... it's going to work this way ... you buy on-line ... and you choose from a list the hobby shop I'm going to send the usual lhs profit margin ($$$). Any hobby shop or store that currently carry my cells will be in the list and if you choose "whoever" I'm going to pick one.

In the meantime I know that as of monday, Putnam was still having 1.160+ packs on hand (limited quantities) ... I'd suggest you guys contact him ...

Putnam Propulsion
[email protected]
518-452-0422

Thank you for your interest in TQ Cells...

Steve Salvas
tqcells.com


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Lester: Steve should know, since he sent them to me! :thumbsup: 
I have some KILLER 4 cell and 6 cell packs in stock right now... I'd call quick because these won't be here next week...guaranteed.

Regards,
Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
www.putnampropulsion.com
(518) 452-0422


----------



## Barooose (May 31, 2002)

I would say Hefty cells or Whiplash. I have had some success with both cells. You can talk to Jeff at Lefthander and he is a straight shooter. Team One carries Hefty cells and the numbers are never inflated to make them look good but the on-track performance is awesome. The Whiplash cells took 2nd place at the Roar paved oval nats (fastest car, should have won) and won the Region 5 Paved oval Championship. Hefty cells set several new track records and the first and only 35 lap runs at the Triclone this summer. These were all in stock. P.S. I pay for all my equipment.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

peak batts are pretty good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

You may want to check out SPC batteries thru Steel City Hobbies... very strong. www.steelcityhobbies.com
Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## tmangold (Nov 29, 2002)

I have some TQ cells!
These are new 4 Cell packs matched at 35A
TQ #
2-GP360-150 360 1.151-1.152V 

1-GP360-155 362sec 1.156V 

Tony
D & L Hobbies
[email protected]


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

Thanks for all the great advice everybody, I finally found some batteries. I ended up going with fusion. Judy from fusion was really nice to deal with, got me some 1.184's and 1.183's. I called Jeff from Lefthander and couldn't get ahold of him, then about 20 minutes after I finalized my fusion order he got back to me. He sounds like a great guy to deal with in the future, I'll definatly be placing some sort of order with Jeff. Also called SPC, they didn't have alot in at the moment. Said they would in a week or 2, but I needed them sooner. Still have a friend or 2 looking, so I'll keep my eye out for some of that batts you guys have mentioned.

Todd, how much for the 6 cell packs you have in???


Thanks everybody,

Lester


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

SPC batteries received a new batch of cells and the 4/35s are running continuously. They should have some killer cells available soon!


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Lester: Give me a call at the shop, I'll take care of you...

Regards,
Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
www.putnampropulsion.com
(518) 452-0422


----------

